# General beekeeping > Your Favourite Links >  Moray Dinosaurs

## Eric McArthur

Hi All

I browsed a few items recently and read that a member was bemoaning the loss of the extremely fine Moray Beekeepers site to a new band of beekeepers who seem to be rather parochial.

John Salt has moved all his great material to "Moray Dinosaurs".  Google that title and your are back into a really great site. If that fails then:
Plan "B" would be to use this address :   " www.moraybeedinosaurs.co.uk"
Eric McArthur

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The Moray beekeepers have picked up on Eric's comments here and raised them with me.

The new Moray website is modern, forward looking and entirely appropriate for a local association.  It serves the needs of its members well, rather than the old one which seemed to primarily serve the need of the previous webmaster to propagate anti-corporate propaganda.  The webmaster should be congratulated on his efforts rather than being decried as 'rather parochial'.  It is an excellent site and looks like it may become one of the best in Scottish beekeeping.  Eric's comments are apparently designed to be insulting.  I apologise to the Moray beekeepers for this, but prefer to leave Eric's posts as they are rather than be accused of censorship.

Gavin (Admin)

----------

